
How many Bohr Radius between my office and work? - zeppelin_7
http://www.isingh.info/blog/2011/11/23/how-many-bohr-radius-between-my-office-and-work/
======
dalke
Bohr _radii_. It's almost painful for me to read "radius" as the plural form.

Short summary: Google maps lab (<http://maps.google.com/?showlabs=1>) offers a
distance tool which lets you use some odd measurements.

Quoting from the better story at
[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/09/measuring-
distances...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/09/measuring-distances-in-
google-maps.html) : "Distances can be expressed in Metric units or English
units, but if you're feeling geeky there are many other less known units you
can choose: Bohr radius, Egyptian remen, nautical mile, Olympic swimming pool,
light-year, PostScript point and more."

